
Freeciv WebGL 3D public release available - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/01/freeciv-webgl-3d-public-release-available/?n
======
roschdal
The first official release of Freeciv WebGL 3D is now available! HN, let me
know what you think!

